
A Curated Collection of Over 150 API’s - benjo_li
https://medium.com/@benjamin_libor/a-curated-collection-of-over-150-apis-to-build-great-products-fdcfa0f361bc#.orsmyk9r4
======
mtmail
The article starts with "Let’s talk about a few awesome API’s[sic] today."
Sorry, the list is not usable.

I can only comment on the location/geo API, that's what I'm most familiar
with.

[http://www.housingmaps.com/](http://www.housingmaps.com/), is a mashup from
2005, and not updated since and not an API.

Yahoo maps ("We are shutting down this service."), Fireagle (closed years
ago), Placefinder (closed), Zillow Neighborhood data (not an API, it's data to
download and on a different URL).

